# Micro Four Thirds to EF



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was wondering if there were any MFT to EF adapters around. I see a lot of EF to MFT when I search, but never an MFT to EF (or I'm just blind). Reason being is I really like the 17mm f/0.95 and 25 f/0.95 (that large aperture for so much less than the Noctilux 50 f/0.95!!!!)

Thank you in advanced for your help.


----------



## luoto (Sep 1, 2013)

(The blah to blah thing always gets me) do you mean to use a MFT lens on a EF mount camera? Would the sensor size be an issue?


----------



## rs (Sep 1, 2013)

No chance, unless someone makes a 2x TC with a MFT lens mount at the end.

Two reasons why an optics free adapter couldn't work:
1) the flange distance (distance between the mount and the sensor) of MFT is 19.25mm - EF is 44.0mm. An adapter the other way (EF lens on MFT) simply needs to bridge that gap - 24.75mm thick. For making an MFT to EF adapter, you can't make a physical adapter a negative thickness.
2) the image circle size difference. MFT has an image circle size of 22.5mm diagonal, whereas EF has an image circle size just over 43mm diagonal. If there was a way to mount a MFT lens at the correct distance to maintain focus on an EF body, you'd only get a small circular image in the centre of the frame.

If someone did make a 2x TC MFT to EF adapater, your 17/0.95 would be a 34/1.9, and your 25/0.95 would be a 50/1.9. Just get a 35/1.4 or a 50/1.8, 1.4 or 1.2!


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies! 
@luoto- don't worry, I had to double check I wrote it in the right order!


----------

